# TFH Earth Day Special Still Going On; 1 yr $1 or 3 yr $2 Digital Edition



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*TFH Earth Day Special Still Going On; 1 yr $1 or 3 yr $2 Digital Edition*

Hi All,

Yesterday was Earth Day and Tropical Fish Hobbyist sometimes runs an Earth Day special on the digital edition of TFH Magazine. I thought I had missed since yesterday was Earth Day but I just went online and entered a 3 year subscription for $2 with access to archive issues as well. Here is the promotion on the *TFH Facebook Page* and *here is the page to subscribe*. Code is: EARTH

FYI this is a great way to follow the exploits of our own GSAS member Lawrence Kent who has authored several articles for TFH.
-Roy


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Roy, Thanks for the link.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi newellcr,

Glad to help, I missed the offer last year and I was afraid I had missed it again but was really glad I hadn't.


----------



## sauk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the tip! I got to use the link and am subscribed for 3 years! Thanks again!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi sauk1,

Welcome to APC!

I'm glad to hear the offer is still available.


----------

